# Disque 3 To non reconnu



## multi (25 Mars 2011)

Bonjour

Je viens d'acheter un disque 3,5 " WD de 3 To pour l'utiliser comme sauvegarde externe.
Lorsque je l'allume , MacOS X 10.6.7 , demande s'il faut l'initialiser. Utilitaire de disques s'ouvre , mais ne reconnaît que 801,57 Go (??).

Comment faire pour accéder au 3 To ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2011)

Bizarre, ton histoire : tu es sûr qu'il n'est pas déjà partitionné ? Tu sélectionne bien le disque (première icône dans la colonne de gauche) et non une partition (icône(s) suivante(s) légèrement décalées vers la droite) ?

Si c'est le cas, essaie de le partitionner, tu choisis "1 partition", dans "options" tu choisis "Tableau de partition GUID (sauf si tu as un Mac PPC, là, c'est "carte de partition Apple), et tu fixe la taille maximale. Si le résultat obtenu ne fait pas tes 3 To, tu n'as plus qu'à rapporter le disque au vendeur pour échange.

Tu aurais été sous 10.5, j'aurais pensé qu'on avais mis un disque de 850 Go dans ton boîtier, mais sous 10.6, ça doit être un 800 !


----------



## multi (26 Mars 2011)

J'ai tout essayé , y compris sous Windows 7 64 bits. Ça ne reconnais pas les 3 To.

Je le renvoie chez le fournisseur.

Merci


----------



## Goliath (27 Mars 2011)

...t'as essayé avec l'application "Créer et formater des partitions de disque dur" sous Windows 7? ...ou à la limite avec MacDrive sous Windows 7?


----------



## multi (27 Mars 2011)

oui , j'ai essayé avec les 2 outils en question: le disque est reconnu avec 746 Go(?)..


----------



## Goliath (27 Mars 2011)

multi a dit:


> oui , j'ai essayé avec les 2 outils en question: le disque est reconnu avec 746 Go(?)..



...j'ai eu la même blague avec des boîtiers externes, ils ne reconnaissaient que 9 Gb sur 2T...t'es sûr que t'as bien sélectionné le carré représentant ton disque dur? click-droit pour initialiser ton volume puis par après tu sélectionnes ton rectangle (toujours click-droit) et tu crées ton nouveau volume....


----------



## multi (27 Mars 2011)

oui j'ai fais comme indiqué


----------



## Goliath (27 Mars 2011)

...en effet cela semble étrange alors...


----------



## dedal12 (20 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir,

Même pb que toi multi
As-tu réussi à faire reconnaître les 3 To ?


----------



## Goliath (20 Juin 2011)

...cela doit être un problème de cavaliers, regarde ici ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2011)

Goliath a dit:


> ...cela doit être un problème de cavaliers, regarde ici ...



It's a possibility  But 

Ces cavaliers semblent concerner le débit, pas la capacité, maintenant, ça ne coûte rien d'essayer !


----------



## multi (20 Juin 2011)

Je l'ai renvoyé ....Bizarre quand même que ça ne fonctionne pas......


----------



## lemarseillais23 (20 Juin 2011)

Tu nous tiendras au courant, je suis intéressé par ce disque dur, et savoir si il est compatible ou pas...ça serait sympa de le savoir


----------



## multi (20 Juin 2011)

Pas possible car je n'en n'achèterai plus avant longtemps. Je me contente des 2 To


----------



## dedal12 (20 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir,

Ça paraît tout à fait cuit, à moins d'une improbable maj du firmware de chaque type de boitier qui ne reconnaît pas ces disques.
Un fil assez complet, qui précise bien les choses, sur cette question précisément : 
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=339147

Ce serait donc, indépendamment d'un OS X récent qui lui est compatible pour un disque en interne, un pb de contrôleur des boitiers externes qui "n'ont prévu d'adresser les blocs que sur 32 bits". 
Incluant les time capsule d'Apple (c'était mon cas).

Pour ma part, je renvoie le 3 To et me replie sur un 2 To, avec regret quand même.


----------

